# Specific question about civil service



## Jmaz2015 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is it possible to get an age waiver if you turn 21 later in the year of the exam? For example: If my birthday is in December and the Civil Service Exam is in February, is it possible for me to take it in february or must I wait until I am 23 (the next exam). 

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## kevinoak93 (Jan 10, 2015)

I took the 2013 city/town/state at the age of 19. So you can take the test but you probably just wont be called unless you're needed by the time you turn 21. One thing is certain, you need to be at least 21 when you begin the job because that is the law. 

I'd still take the test if I were you. I did it just so I know what to expect this year. Good luck and this information is entirely just from my experience.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

kevinoak93 said:


> I took the 2013 city/town/state at the age of 19. So you can take the test but you probably just wont be called unless you're needed by the time you turn 21. One thing is certain, you need to be at least 21 when you begin the job because that is the law.
> 
> I'd still take the test if I were you. I did it just so I know what to expect this year. Good luck and this information is entirely just from my experience.


Didn't the application specifically require you to certify you were 21 years old by the date of the exam?


----------

